# magnaccia



## Sicanius

Dalle recenti discussioni che animano la scena politica italiana, è venuto fuori il termine  di origine romanesca "magnaccia" è ormai entrato nel lessico dell'italiano. I dizionari lo confermano. In realtà però, io ho sempre e solo usato la forma "magnaccio" ("magnacci" al plurale), termine che invece non compare su dizionari (almeno non sul De Mauro né sul Garzanti online). A parte Roma e dintorni, da cui il termina "magnaccia" deriva, voi quale forma usate? "magnaccio" o "magnaccia"?

Grazie, 
S.

Per saperne di più:
http://www.repubblica.it/2007/12/sezioni/politica/berlusconi-intercetta/significato/significato.html


----------



## minoski

Io ho sempre sentito e usato "magnaccia" (sia sing. che pl.). Anzi, non sapevo nemmeno esistesse una forma in -o 
c.


----------



## Angel.Aura

% cristina % said:


> Io ho sempre sentito e usato "magnaccia". Anzi, non sapevo nemmeno esistesse una forma in -o
> c.


Siamo in due


----------



## kniffo

Ciao , interessante discussione heehhhe

Io ho sempre usato la forma in -o , magnaccio.

Sono un calabrese DOC


----------



## giusyna

Ciao
anche io sempre usato magnaccio, la forma femminile non si usa molto al Sud.
Ricordo anche un film degli anni 70 con il titolo "il magnaccio" che parla appunto di un protettore che vive con la sua prostituta.
Nell'articolo della repubblica si parla anche di "pappone" come sostituto di magnaccio.Confermo l'uso, anzi al Sud forse si usa molto di più pappone rispetto a magnaccio


----------



## Necsus

Io francamente non ho mai sentito 'magnacci*o*', e nessuno dei vocabolari che ho avuto modo di consultare ne attesta l'esistenza, l'unico termine unanimemente riportato è 'magnacci*a'* (Treccani per tutti). Proviene come detto dal verbo romanesco 'magna(re)', anche se questo non ne fa necessariamente un termine di esclusivo uso regionale, come parrebbe da alcune definizioni. 
'Magnaccio' compare nel Sansoni di italiano-tedesco, nel sito del Corriere della Sera, che poi però nel dizionario di italiano (Sabatini Coletti) riporta solo la versione con la -a finale. A questo punto sarei dell'idea che forse è di uso effettivamente regionale e più ristretto la versione terminante in -o.


----------



## giusyna

Magnaccia è comunque un regionalismo, derivando dal dialetto romano come hai già detto tu Necsus. Poi sicuramente il suo uso è andato negli anni "oltre" i confini laziali ed è stato assimilato/accettato dal linguaggio "standard" grazie (forse) anche al suo utilizzo sulla carta stampata.
Il termine _*Magnaccio*_ invece sembra essere utilizzato in poche zone dell'Italia, in particolare più al Sud, dove è stata cambiata la vocale finale....[ho riscontrato _*magnaccio*_ anche in Germania.....molti tedeschi conoscono la parola con la _*"o"*_ finale.]
Una chicca......Ho trovato sul web "magnaccio manager" un gioco  dove il giocatore gestisce traffici illeciti ( prostitute, droga denaro). ASSURDO!


----------



## bubu7

giusyna said:


> Magnaccia è comunque un regionalismo, derivando dal dialetto romano come hai già detto tu Necsus. Poi sicuramente il suo uso è andato negli anni "oltre" i confini laziali ed è stato assimilato/accettato dal linguaggio "standard" grazie (forse) anche al suo utilizzo sulla carta stampata.


Ciao, *giusyna*. 
_Magnaccia_ continua a essere avvertito come regionalismo (ricordiamo che la definizione di _regionalismo_ si riferisce all'ambito d'uso e non all'origine). Inoltre, sicuramente il termine non appartiene alla lingua standard.


----------



## giusyna

*C*iao bubu 
s*ì* infatti non ho detto che "appartiene" alla lingua standard ma che oggi è usato molto nei giornali, in tv ed è divenuto di uso comune. E' semplicemente stato accettato nel linguaggio "standard" come regionalismo esteso ( per questo è presente i molti vocabolari).
Invece Per quanto riguarda MAGNACCIo volevo sapere se c'è qualcun altro nel forum che lo utilizza


----------



## Sicanius

Ho vissuto alcuni anni in Toscana, e per quel che mi ricordo (ma potrei sbagliarmi) anche lì si usa 'magnaccio'. Qualche toscano che possa confermare o smentire??


----------



## Earendil81

giusyna said:


> Invece Per quanto riguarda MAGNACCIo volevo sapere se c'è qualcun altro nel forum che lo utilizza


 

Ciao! 

Mi piacciono i sondaggi!  Io uso "magnaccio", mentre è la prima volta che sento "magnaccia". Purtroppo non riesco a valutare quante altre persone qui intorno lo scelgano, perchè non riguarda un discorso che si affronta tutti i giorni...non ho dati a sufficienza!

A presto!


----------



## saltapicchio

Magnaccia


----------



## dsalvato

Qui in Calabria, decisamente magnacci*o.*


----------



## Linnets

Sicanius said:


> Ho vissuto alcuni anni in Toscana, e per quel che mi ricordo (ma potrei sbagliarmi) anche lì si usa 'magnaccio'. Qualche toscano che possa confermare o smentire??


 
Esatto, però com'è stato detto non è parola autoctona, anche perché qui si dice _mangià_ (e non _magnà_). Inoltre in passato la figura non esisteva dato che c'erano le case chiuse e il lenocinio era praticamente assente.


----------



## Azazel81

Qui a Milano è "magnaccio"... con la O.


----------



## milanoinnevata

Azazel81 said:


> Qui a Milano è "magnaccio"... con la O.


Non sono d'accordo... io a Milano sento quasi esclusivamente magnaccia!


----------



## Azazel81

E io a Milano sento SOLO "magnaccio"... Che ci vuoi fare? Si vede che è peggio di un regionalismo... va addirittura a zone anche all'interno di una regione/provincia.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!
A me viene spontaneamente da dire magnaccio.
(È un uomo, no) 

Però sono a conoscenza del fatto che si dica magnaccia.

Quindi mi adatto alle persone con cui parlo... 
Che discussione elegante!!
ahahah


----------



## andrejkaita

Io sento e uso sempre magnaccia  /a Piacenza/


----------

